# I love me some Fatties!! w/ Qview!



## jermz (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry no before (stuffing) pics, only the after product. 

In the first pic (which won't show here??) on the left we have a Italian Sausage stuffed with Onions, Green Peppers, Portabella's and Mozzerella cheese. and on the right is a Ground Beef stuffed with Portabella's, Blue Cheese and Bacon (and then covered in Bacon.



and in this lovely pic the Italian sausage is in the front and the Blue cheese bacon burger is in the back. 


I'd have to say these are excellent!! Both were smoked using Sugar Maple wood and both turned out a nice smoke ring! 2 hours at 250* and they were perfect!!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 28, 2008)

Those Are Delicious Looking Jermz.  Nice Job. Welcome.


----------



## coyote (Jun 28, 2008)

good job..bet they don't last long....


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 28, 2008)

The ingredients in your fatties are mouth-watering!!! Nice job and really nice smoke ring!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 28, 2008)

Those Are Delicious Looking Jermz. Nice Job. Welcome.


----------



## jermz (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, they were very delicious!!

Already gone! the Wife and I and her sister tore through them!! Although I did save me a little sliver of the Italian sausage for lunch tomorrow. I had to tuck it away in the fridge


----------



## jermz (Jun 28, 2008)

Very true indeed. With only three people we tore through both of those and we probably could have eaten another!

 I don't think they call these Fatties because they are fat when stuffed .... I think it's because if you eat enough your gonna be a fattie!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 OH SO GOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome looking fatties there!  

Bill


----------



## capt dan (Jun 28, 2008)

absolutely wonderful looking fatties. Points!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2008)

Great fattys nice job


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 29, 2008)

Bravo Friend; you've got my vote so far.  I really like the looks of those fatties.  Happy Smoke Rings from Sedalia, MO.  I'm going to do some on Monday with my first brisket so I know I'm not going to loose on that deal.  I plan to saute some green beans and onions in EVOO and a dash of Worchershire and then add some Cheeses while rolling them up.  Might add some baby carrots to saute also?   Good Luck with yours.


----------



## jermz (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! They were great, I had no complaints from the wife or the sister in law (who doesn't really like BBQ). The only thing I would do differently next time ...


MAKE MORE!!


----------

